# Changer la taille des icones dans les piles



## bou-cup (11 Novembre 2008)

Bonjour, 
j'ai switché y a deux semaines et j'apprends à découvrir Léopard un peu plus chaque jour et ma question d'aujourd'hui est : 

est il possible de réduire les icônes se trouvant dans une pile (stack) ? 
Parce que j'utilise une pile pour afficher le dossier applications (mode grille) et ça commence à faire là... Je me retrouve avec un pile qui me prend tout l'écran.

Merci pour l'aide


----------



## g.camp (15 Novembre 2008)

Pas à ma connaissance, désolé...


----------



## zep3 (15 Novembre 2008)

Pour changer la taille des icones de tes dossier stack, tu ouvre ton dossier:

Presentation ===>Afficher les options de presentation

    Et la tu peux changer la taille des icones et de la grille etc ...

Bonne chance si ce n'est pas ce que tu cherche.


----------



## g.camp (15 Novembre 2008)

Oui, mais je crois qu'il demande pour la pile en tant que tel. Pas sa présentation dans le finder...


----------



## zep3 (15 Novembre 2008)

Ah donc non je ne pense pas que ce soit possible.

J'ai mis en automatique, les stacks sont juste utiliser pour regarder et ouvrir vite un fichier.

Créer plusieurs stacks, si tu trouve que tu as trop d'icones dans un.


----------



## plo0m (20 Novembre 2008)

C'est quand même tout bonnement génial les piles.

Entre ça, le Dock, Spaces et Exposé, la navigation est incroyable... 

Je n'ai pas allumé mon PC depuis que j'ai mon mac.


----------

